# UHS Private College Ranking?



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Does anyone know of a resource where I can look up legit college rankings for Pak private medical colleges? I keep seeing the HEC list of 10 (which includes gov't colleges), and some random ones that don't follow that order AT ALL. 

Can anyone help a brother out? I'm new here and I need to know how I should rank the MBBS programs in the UHS private college form.

This is what I'm thinking. [I'm basing this list off of ECFMG (USA approval), the cities I want to live in, and word of mouth from my cousin who teaches at UCMD. Also, I'm a guy so it would be embarrassing to apply to a girl's college ]:


Shalamar Medical & Dental College, LahoreLahore Medical & Dental College, LahoreFMH College of Medicine & Dentistry, LahoreRashid Latif Medical College, LahoreAkhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College, LahoreCentral Park Medical College, LahoreSharif Medical & Dental College, LahoreContinental Medical College, LahoreAvicenna Medical College, Lahore

Multan Medical & Dental College, Multan

Aziz Fatima Medical & Dental College, FaisalabadIndependent Medical College, Faisalabad

Islam Medical College, Sialkot


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

You can search this forum. I am sure a lot of people have debated on this before. I have seen it a few times ago myself.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

ahkman said:


> Does anyone know of a resource where I can look up legit college rankings for Pak private medical colleges? I keep seeing the HEC list of 10 (which includes gov't colleges), and some random ones that don't follow that order AT ALL.
> 
> Can anyone help a brother out? I'm new here and I need to know how I should rank the MBBS programs in the UHS private college form.
> 
> ...


Yea I think that Shalamar is the best out of the list, I might be wrong though
Also ive heard from people on forums that FMH is better then LMDC
Ive put Shalamar 1st on my list then FMH, wbu?? btw I'm applying on foreign seat


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

I want LMDC before FMH bc my cousin seems to have asked around and says it seems to at least have a better rep (?) or at the least they're equal. Also LMDC is prettier. But FMH is actually in the city. Idk. It's kind of a toss up. I think I'll just go with this list, unless someone tells me otherwise about a major ranking flaw.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ahkman said:


> I want LMDC before FMH bc my cousin seems to have asked around and says it seems to at least have a better rep (?) or at the least they're equal. Also LMDC is prettier. But FMH is actually in the city. Idk. It's kind of a toss up. I think I'll just go with this list, unless someone tells me otherwise about a major ranking flaw.


Fmh and shalamar are the top 2 private med schools under UHS. LMDC btw has a very bad reputation with donations. I myself am a witness to it. Maybe study wise it's good. But reputation wise, FMH wins. Also, fmh has a better attached hospital. LMDC doesn't have an attached one and you have to travel to go to ghurki and surgimed and doctors aren't really as amazing as FMH. So if I were you, I'd rank it (as in the private forms): 

Shalamar medical and dental college
FMH
Sharif 
LMDC 
Akhtar saeed
Central park 
Rashid latif

Idk about the rest. Avicenna is literally barbaric in its rules. It's like the frigging hunger games everyday from what I hear. And if cmh were under uhs I'd rank it side by side shalamar.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yea Shalamar and FMH are the best 2 private colleges in the list in my opinion
Ive placed then both 1st and 2nd in my list in the uhs form


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'll do that then


----------

